# Possible to Order Pre-Cut Arrows?



## Tarleton Jake

Hey all, was just wondering if anyone knew of any companies online that sell / ship pre cut arrows ready to go with inserts and fletched. I'm currently located in Germany and it's a bit more difficult to have arrows cut that it used to be when I had a pro shop down the street from the house. Appreciate it ya'll,

Jake


----------



## Chasing_bone

Try huntersfriend.com, you can order arrows to your liking.


----------



## Coltran03

*Online*

Try www.huntersfriend.com


----------



## Dio

Best place on the web you can even order a single arrow to try before you take the plunge on a dozen
www.southshorearcherysupply.com


----------



## Tarleton Jake

*Many Thanks*

Appreciate the heads up on those two sites, they look to be just what I was after!

Jake


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

I order mine pre-cut from BowhuntersSuperstore.com and they generally have the best prices on the stuff I buy. They cut to length for no extra charge.
I believe they charge a little to glue in the inserts, but I always do that myself.

I'm currently using these shafts from them at $38 per dozen.
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/vapor-hunter-arrow-shafts-p-9347.html

But you can get them fletched for $48 per dozen
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/vapor-hunter-arrows-wvanes-p-9344.html

Ray


----------



## edthearcher

*post*

lancaster archery get a catalog also


----------

